# Old Engine and tractor meet Ft Meade FL, Nov. 11-14, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

11/11/2004 thru 11/14/2004

Ft Meade, FL 

Fall Fuel Up - 32nd Anniversary Old Engine & Tract 
Old Engine and Tractor Meet, Flea Market, Tractor Pull (Garden, Stock, and Antique), Entertainment, Permanent A/C display, Parades, Food Vendors, 19th Century Village with living history exhibits, antique warbirds (WWII, Korea, VietNam vintage), steam traction engine pulling, working sawmill, Snow Engine (4 cylinder 2 piston gas pump with 12' diameter flywheel). See www.FloridaFlywheelers.com for details. Marjorie Ross - Caretaker 
863-285-9121 
[email protected]


----------

